# Heading off to Oyster Bay Beach Resort St Maarten for First Time



## Weimaraner (Apr 28, 2011)

Headling off to Oyster Bay Beach Resort in a few weeks to use an AC for joining Marriott Destinations. A couple questions for our St Maarten experts

Was pleased to get a 2 bed/2 bath at OBBR. Have all the 2 bedrooms been renovated? Is there a certain view I should request? Any way to get into the penthouses (i.e. Mainsail) which look so amazing on the website. 

Are there washers/dryers in the 2 bedrooms? or just the facility laundry?

Do you recommend visiting St Bart's or other neighboring islands? are the ferry rides really rough? 

Anything else you recommend for first time visitor? it's going to be a girls' week. 

Also noticed something new at resort - they are offering grocery delivery service. I think that's a nice perk!

TIA


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin
 This is a dedicated sxm site, check it out for answers. I can't answer specific questions about this resort, have not stayed there in years. As far as other islands, there is a ferry from oyster pond that goes to st barts, the ride over is reported to be very rough most times with the return being much better. Anguilla would probably be a better bet with a short, calm ferry ride from Marigot. There really isn't much to "see" on either island other than some of the most beautiful beaches in the world. You will probably want to rent a car on sxm, if so just leave nothing in it ever. The 2 things I would say are a must do are Sunset bar and grill in the afternoon to watch the jets land and takeoff and the Lotterie farm for lunch or dinner, amazing location and great food. It's also where the zip lines are if you are so inclined.


----------



## Denise (May 3, 2011)

Anguilla has some excellent snorkeling from their beautiful beaches. You can get a ferry from Marigot. I do not remember the ride as being "rough". You could rent a car or take a taxi to the beach and ask them to pick you back up at an arranged time.
There may be a departure tax now so check that, don't forget your passports.


----------



## Tia (May 3, 2011)

silverfox82 said:


> ...You will probably want to rent a... there  is a problem leaving things in a car?


----------



## Judith Frye (May 4, 2011)

I go to Oyster Bay at least once each year, usually more often, and love it.

I have never had any problem leaving my computer out on the table; I lock other valuables in the safe.

Ideally you would want an ocean view; if you're not an owner there, you may be put into a unit with a marina view, or no water view.  It depends how full they are.

There are lots of things to do in St. Maarten - it's our favorite island.  Orient Beach on the French side is great.  A quieter beach is Friar's Bay, between Orient and the town of Marigot.  There is a huge supermarket on the main road just outside the town of Grand Case with lots of French delicacies.  Enjoy!


----------



## Weimaraner (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips everyone. The resort has been getting some wonderful reviews lately. Can't wait to go!


----------



## RumseyStreet (May 4, 2011)

Hope you have a great time in St. Maarten!

A few pieces of advice that I'd offer to a first time visitor:

1) To see other parts of the island, renting a car is definitely the most economical choice because cabbing can be very expensive. The downside to renting a car is that the roads are very narrow and frequently very curvy.  Driving at night can be a real pain. 

2) Pinal Island is really worth a visit.  (http://www.sint-maarten.net/st-maarten-beaches/PinelIsland.html)  The restaurants are very good, the beach is beautiful and it's about as relaxing as you could ask for.  

3) The Market in Marigot runs Wednesday and Saturday mornings, and is worth spending a few hours (http://www.geographia.com/st-martin/smpnt01.htm).  If you enjoy cooking, look for the Spice Man's booth.

4) Grand Case is home to some terrific restaurants at all ends of the price spectrum.  'Lolos' like Talk of the Town are terrific for a relaxed and generally inexpensive lunch, and I highly recommend Le Cottage for a nicer dinner.  

I could probably come up with another ten or twenty things here, but I hope this helps!


----------



## Sunbum (May 14, 2011)

Be sure to go to the Dingy Dock. It is just across the bay. It made our trip! Great, cheap food & drink.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 15, 2011)

We're frequent visitors to SXM, so thought I'd add a few comments:

1.  If you go to Orient Beach and want a more upscale, gourmet experience, try Palm Beach restaurant/beach bar for the day.  It's at the far end of the beach, free chairs if you eat lunch there, and it's food gets excellent reviews - much more gourmet than "beach bar" in style.  You'd probably then just want a light evening meal.

2.  For a more "beach bar" experience at Orient, there are lots of places to try.  One of our favorites is Kakao Beach, but you'll find many to choose from.  You'll want to rent a chair and umbrella and settle in to people watch and relax.

3.  There are fun day-trips that your group would probably enjoy.  There are several companies that run catamaran trips to Prickley Pear Island (deserted island with decent snorkeling and great beach) and Anguilla.  These are the day long excursions with open bar, beach lunch, snorkeling gear, etc.  I've been on several of these and they are a relaxing and fun way to spend the day.  Another fun trip is the "around the island" boat trip that includes stops at Tintemare, snorkeling at Creole Rock, lunch in Grand Case, etc.  It's called the "Friday Farewell Tour," and the company does the same trip on Tuesdays.  (The crews make much of their pay from tips, so they always work hard at making the experience fun for their guests.)  

4.  I've never done the St. Barts or Saba excursions because I get motion sick and both have a reputation for being rough rides.  I've read descriptions of going to Saba and it's a beautiful destination, very laid back and known for hiking and wonderful scenery, but not beaches.

5.  While we've never had an personal issue with safety in SXM ourselves, you do need to be very conscious of your location, especially at night.  There are nice restaurants near your resort, but many other popular places are across the island or nearby in Grand Case.  If you choose to rent a car and drive to them at night, be sure you know where you are going and where you will park, especially as a group of women.  You may even want to consider using a taxi for nighttime trips.  (Be sure you get an official registered taxi; the resort may have taxi drivers they recommend.)

6. Shopping in Philipsburg can be a fun way to spend part of a day.  Be sure you park in an official lot (or park along the salt pond and walk in), because they are quick to tow people - even from spots that seems ok!  Philipsburg is good for jewelry and souvenirs and people watching (from all the cruise ships).  Try to go on a day with fewer cruise boats in.  The Travel talk online link provided above has a page that shows all the cruise boats scheduled for each day you'll be there.  There are some good restaurants along the boardwalk area in Philipsburg, including a Hard Rock if you're craving some of the standards.  (It's actually good quite good food and free wifi.)

If you've got questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 15, 2011)

Wow what wonderful suggestions from everyone.  I'm going to take all of them with us. I read on Tripadvisor that the resort offers a Sunday island tour for $15. Almost sounds too good to be true! Anyone know if they still offer? There seems to be enough to do on sxm and neighboring islands that I have to make another trip with DH.


----------

